# Eifie vs Eta Carinae



## Meowth

[size=+2]*Eifie vs Eta Carinae*[/size]



> 3v3 single
> Style: Set
> DQ: one week
> Damage cap: 45%
> Banned moves: anything that may damage the arena
> Arena: Dusky Bridge
> 
> A long, narrow, rickety old suspension bridge spanning the Eagle River, roughly long enough to take two actions to cross from one side to the other. The battle takes place in the middle of the bridge, with the trainers each positioned on opposing sides. A handrail will prevent Pokémon from falling or being knocked off. At the beginning of the third round, lightning will strike the bridge, setting it on fire; Pokémon will have until the end of this round to escape the bridge to either end before it collapses, dumping any Pokémon still on it into the Eagle River. Anything that falls into the river cannot be reclaimed, so the Pokémon will be knocked out if this happens. The battle will then move to the cliffsides the bridge connected; if the Pokémon are on opposite sides, only projectile attacks will connect, and due to the distance they need to travel and the heavy snowfall obscuring the view across the canyon, these attacks' accuracy will be reduced by 25%. Alternatively, if they end up on the same side, obviously one will be very far away from their trainer and there is a 25% chance this Pokémon won't hear whatever commands it is given. (Flying Pokémon near their trainers may listen to their commands, fly to the other side to enact them, and return without penalty, but the trip across the canyon takes a full action each way.)
> On the sixth round, Godot and Detective Gumshoe will arrive to repair the bridge; anything that touches the bridge (accidentally or otherwise) between then and the time it is finished will cause Godot to throw a mug of scalding coffee at whoever touched it or used the attack that hit it, dealing 5% typeless damage, inflicting a burn, and reducing Defense by 1 level due to the cuts dealt by shattering china. By the ninth round, the bridge will be finished, and the events will repeat themselves from there onwards (lightning strike/bridge collapse on round 12, Godot and Gumshoe arrive on round 15, bridge is fixed on round 18, etc.)
> 
> Other notes: So as to not put undue strain on the already-unstable bridge, only Pokémon under 5 feet in height and 200lbs in weight may be used.


*Eifie's active squad*

 *Nando* the female Combusken <Blaze> @ Lucky Egg [+1|-1|+1|-1|55]
 *Adelle* the female Espeon <Synchronize> @ Wise Glasses [-1|-1|+2|0|110]
 *Wheelbarrow Dumpling* the male Swinub <Oblivious> @ Eviolite [+2|0|-1|-1|50]
 *Pepper* the female Wingull <Keen Eye> @ Shell Bell [-1|-1|+3|-1|85]
 *Lang Zi* the male Houndoom <Flash Fire> @ Flame Orb [+1|-2||+2|-1|95]
 *blob of wax* the male Litwick <Flash Fire> @ Dusk Stone [-1|0|+1|0|20]
 *Lena* the female Bayleef <Overgrow> @ Big Root [-1|+1|-1|+1|60]
 *blob of web* the female Goomy <Gooey> @ Lucky Egg [-1|-2|+1|+2|40]
 *Barfie* the male Zigzagoon <Gluttony> @ Lansat Berry [-1|+1|-1|+1|60]
 *Cirrus* the male Swablu <Natural Cure> @ Sachet [-1|0|-1|+2|50]


*Eta Carinae's active squad*

 *Jink* the male Murkrow <Super Luck> @ Dusk Stone [+1|-1|+1|-1|91]
 *Plattitude* the male Ledyba <Swarm> @ Lucky Egg [-2|-1|+1|+2|55]
 *Lamellibranchiata* the female Shellder <Skill Link> @ Water Stone [+1|+2|-1|-2|40]
 *Django* the male Growlithe <Intimidate> @ Fire Stone [+1|-1|+1|-1|60]
 *Miracle Max* the male Pidove <Super Luck> @ Razor Claw [+1|+1|-1|-1|43]
 *Chloris* the female Flabébé (White Flower) <Flower Veil> @ Shiny Stone [-1|-1|0|+2|42]
 *Cordelia* the female Chikorita <Overgrow> @ Lucky Egg [-1|+1|-1|+1|45]
 *Sefer* the genderless Golett <Iron Fist> @Lucky Egg [+1|0|-1|0|35]

(Sefer is just barely too heavy and has been excluded. Commodus and Vorab are significantly too heavy and have been excluded also.)

*Eifie* sends out first, then  *Eta Carinae* sends out and attacks, then *Eifie* attacks.


----------



## Eifie

Let's go, Cirrus!


----------



## Meowth

Just a note to say Sefer has been undisqualified on the grounds that Golett are in fact consensually flying; however, if he is sent out, he may not touch down at any point while fighting on the bridge.


----------



## Eta Carinae

I'll use Django!

Start with a *Fire Spin* to keep him within your reach, then *Crunch* and *Fire Fang*.  If you can't reach him with your mouth, use *Flamethrower* twice instead.  If you can't reach him at all, or for some other reason you can't hit him bar a Substitute, use *Sunny Day* or *Howl*, depending on the action.

*Fire Spin ~ Crunch/Flamethrower/Sunny Day ~ Fire Fang/Flamethrower/Howl*


----------



## Eifie

All right, Cirrus, I want you to use *Agility* to escape that fire spin. Don't be scared, you're a badass little cheep and you'll feel much better once you get out from that freakin' SWIRLING VORTEX OF RAGING FLAMES, I promise. Do your best!

Once you're hopefully free, I want a *huge Substitute*. Stay within his mouth's reach; 20% should be enough to tank both a Crunch and a Fire Fang with a bit to spare, I hope. If you're not faster by now for whatever reason though, or if you're still trapped in the vortex, then I want you to brag all about what a badass little cheep you are. Django can't possibly hope to compare. Really show him that *Swagger*.

Finally, *Swagger* if you didn't do so before or if Swagger missed. Otherwise, take that power boost for yourself and leave him a terrified li'l pup with *Power Swap*.

*Agility (escape Fire Spin) ~ Substitute (20%) / Swagger ~ Swagger / Power Swap*


----------



## Meowth

*=Eifie vs Eta Carinae: Round I=*

*Eifie*


















Cirrus  @Sachet
Ability: Natural Cure/Aroma Veil
Health: 100% | Energy: 100%
Base stats: [-1|0|-1|+2|50]
Adjusted stats: [-2|0|-1|+2|50]
_shivering._
Status: Atk-1

*Eta Carinae*


















Django  @Fire Stone
Ability: Intimidate
Health: 100% | Energy: 100%
Base stats: [+1|-1|+1|-1|60]
_"j-just don't look down..._
Status: none​

"So... you're _sure _this thing is safe?" Eta Carinae asked dubiously, appraising the ancient wooden suspension bridge hanging precariously over a fifty-foot drop to the river below.
Eifie glanced at it, squeezing her lips together. "Maybe! Uh, I mean, yes? Well, he picked it first, so..." she tilted her head indicatively towards the referee, who picked that moment to send out his Drifblim and float away high into the air to preside over the match below. Shrugging and reluctantly giving all concerned the benefit of the doubt, Eta Carinae began his long trek across to the other side of the bridge, grimacing with every step upon the rotted, creaky old planks underfoot.

Once he'd crept his way gingerly to the opposite cliffside, the time came to get the battle underway. Two Pokéballs were hurled into the centre of the bridge. Out of them emerged a Swablu answering to the name of Cirrus, his white fluffy wings seeming to envelop him as the continually-falling snow settled on his body, and Django, a rather menacing-looking Growlithe. Flicking the snow out of his eyes, Cirrus grew very uneasy at the sight of a Fire-type in such a fragile and inflammable arena. If he tried anything the whole bridge could go up! He resolved to keep his distance, just so he could escape easier if he managed to set the whole bridge alight.

Such fears were soon brought to light when Django exhaled a steady stream of flame, which swirled through the air in serpentine arcs and formed an encapsulating helix around Cirrus' body. He let out a chirp of horror upon spotting the ophidian jet of fire, backing away from it as it drew closer, but ultimately failing to evade its snare. Embers licked at his feathers, slightly singeing him as their fiery coils closed in.

He twittered in panic and flitted away from the flames, only to find them right up in his face whichever way he turned. He grew more and more frantic as his every search for an escape (the tried and tested up-and-over route clearly not occurring to him in his panic), until it gradually dawned on him that the only way out... was to go through. The inferno danced menacingly before his eyes. He gulped. Closing his eyes, he began to psych himself up for the feat of utter lunacy he was about to attempt. He started forwards numerous times only to chicken out before bowing his head, taking a deep breath, and charging forward through the wall of flames and out to safety on the other side.

Still charged with adrenaline from his daring escape, Cirrus began to move before Django had even noticed he was free, sweeping together a clump of the snow coating the planks of the bridge into a heap and gently breathing life into the resulting mound. Cloud-like wings of compacted snow rose from it, a dumpy little body acting as a crude facsimile of Cirrus' form and moving to guard its master. It was then that Django realised his prey was loose. Worse still, it had reinforcements! He snarled and leapt at the substitute, fangs bared and cloaked with dark energy, landing upon it and sinking his fangs deep into its snowy mass. He immediately leapt off and spat the resulting mouthful of slush in disgust, dislodging a substantial amount of the construct's bulk as his fangs wrenched themselves free.

A twittering laugh rose above the howling snow as he scraped the slush off his tongue with a paw, and he turned around to see Cirrus in the throes of a fit of mocking laughter, pointing at him and making all manner of mocking gestures. That just about did it. Django refused to be made a fool of. With a ferocious snarl he pounced again, flames billowing around his keenly-bared fangs, but in his haste he neglected to correctly angle his leap. He found himself veering towards the rope handrail of the bridge, and with a yelp he tried to stop himself before he tumbled off the edge, grasping at the rail and tangling his legs up in it in the process. He thrashed wildly to twist himself loose, finally freeing each of his legs and tumbling back onto the bridge head-first. Nursing the bump on his head afforded to him by his less than graceful landing, he shot a dirty look at Cirrus, the bird twittering even more raucously in hysterical laughter at his expense.


*Eifie*


















Cirrus  @Sachet
Ability: Natural Cure/Aroma Veil
Health: 77% | Energy: 86%
Base stats: [-1|0|-1|+2|50]
Adjusted stats: [-2|0|-1|+2|80]
_most amused._
Status: Atk-1, Spd+2


Cirrus' substitute
Health: 11%

*Eta Carinae*


















Django  @Fire Stone
Ability: Intimidate
Health: 92% | Energy: 93%
Base stats: [+1|-1|+1|-1|60]
Adjusted stats: [+3|-1|+1|-1|60]
_already losing his temper._
Status: Atk+2, confused (moderate)​
*Calculations*
Cirrus' health: 100% - 3% (Fire Spin) - 20% (Substitute) = 77%
Cirrus' energy: 100% - 2% (Agility) - 10% (Substitute) - 3% (Swagger) = 86%
Cirrus' substitute: 20% - 9% (Crunch) = 11%
Django's health: 100% - 8% (confused) = 92% 
Django's energy: 100% - 1% (Fire Spin) - 4% (Crunch) - 2% (confused) = 93%

*Referee's notes*

there is a Fire Spin raging in the center of the bridge, with nobody inside it (1 more action).
I reasoned a Pokémon would probably be able to escape from a Fire Spin by putting on a burst of speed a la Agility and running through the flames, albeit with a 1 in 3 chance of chickening out of running into a raging goddamn inferno. I upped this to 1 in 2 for Cirrus since he was pretty jittery from Intimidate, but he made it regardless.
Django hurt himself in confusion on the third action.
I've just now realised I remember  virtually nothing about 3-5. I probably ought to replay T&T to revise for this battle :V
*Eifie* attacks first next round.


----------



## Eifie

Ah yes, excellent work, Cirrus! Who's a brave little fluff bird?! I'll have a bunch of your favourite Supreme Spring Poké Puffs waiting for you when you get off this bridge. :3

Now, let's continue that plan from before, shall we? Begin with a *Power Swap* to take that nice Attack boost. If he Protects, *buff fluff yourself up*. He shouldn't be able to do anything else before you can attack him, so you should be good with that.

Next, let's clunk him over the head with that fire hydrant over there and *take his Fire Stone*. You don't have any use for it, but that's okay; just chuck it right off the bridge. If he's got a Substitute or no longer has his Fire Stone, try a *Body Slam*. If you used Cotton Guard last action, though, *Power Swap* now if you can get him. Also do so if he's Protecting or you just can't use or hit him with whatever move, actually, since that'll probably take the last energy.

Finally, another *Body Slam* would be nice. If he's got a Reflect up or you never got to Power Swap, switch to *Hyper Voice*. If he has clones or you can't hit him (besides Substitute) or use whatever move, *do a Rain Dance*.

*Power Swap / Cotton Guard ~ Thief (discard Fire Stone) / Body Slam / Power Swap ~ Body Slam / Hyper Voice / Rain Dance*


----------



## Eta Carinae

Alrighty Django, we can work with this.

That Power Swap doesn't worry me a whole lot.  *Chill* while it's happening to hopefully lessen your confusion.  Then... gah, a Flamethrower just won't be strong enough to annihilate that sub (a pox on you and your inherent stats, Sang!).  *Close Combat* should do it though.  Then, let's experiment a bit.  Try and grab Cirrus in your jaws with a *Crunch*, preferably before he backs away after Body Slam, but running after him and doing it is also acceptable.  #1 priority is to keep him trapped.  However, if you failed to destroy the sub last action, try another *Close Combat*, just to be safe.
*
Chill ~ Close Combat ~ Crunch/Close Combat*


----------



## Meowth

*=Eifie vs Eta Carinae: Round II=*

*Eifie*


















Cirrus  @Sachet
Ability: Natural Cure/Aroma Veil
Health: 77% | Energy: 86%
Base stats: [-1|0|-1|+2|50]
Adjusted stats: [-2|0|-1|+2|80]
_most amused._
Status: Atk-1, Spd+2


Cirrus' substitute
Health: 11%

*Eta Carinae*


















Django  @Fire Stone
Ability: Intimidate
Health: 92% | Energy: 93%
Base stats: [+1|-1|+1|-1|60]
Adjusted stats: [+3|-1|+1|-1|60]
_already losing his temper._
Status: Atk+2, confused (moderate)​

The rage-fuelled fervour with which Django had ruthlessly banged his head off the floor inspired a sense of reluctant admiration in Cirrus. If only he could brutally disfigure himself with such gusto! Or better yet, brutally disfigure his opponent! He linked minds with his opponent, conferring his timidness and taking Django's enraged zeal for himself in return. Django was freed of his ferocious bloodlust, but a faltering diffidence took his place, leaving him no less likely to fail his attacks; fortunately he was commanded to play it safe, taking a break to clear his head. His eyes closed just as the vortex of flames in the centre of the bridge fizzled out of existence.

With his newfound anger, napping on the job was not something Cirrus was prepared to tolerate. Punishment was in order for this lackadaisical behaviour; some sort of confiscation would do the trick. He flitted towards Django and dealt a chiding peck to his forehead- an exceptionally hard one, naturally, corporal punishment has its place- and snatched away his Fire Stone with his talons. Just to make absolutely sure the lesson was ingrained in his slothful opponent's mind, he flitted up over the railings and tossed the stone clear off the bridge, sending it tumbling irretrievably into the rushing river far, far below.

If nothing else, this larceny certainly got a rise out of Django. He watched in horror as it was flown away out of his grasp, anger surging back through him once it tumbled into the abyss, and with a snarl he hurled himself upon Cirrus and pummelled him furiously with both forelegs. So hasty was his counterattack that he failed to properly inspect his target, and he looked up to see an amused and unharmed Cirrus looking back at him. He peered back down to find only a heap of smashed-up snow at his feet that had once formed a substitute.

He hardly had time to damn his own foolishness before a blob of bird suddenly ploughed into him, Cirrus having hurtled at him full force and knocked him to the ground with the whole weight of his tiny, fluffy body. His beloved gem still not avenged, he sank his teeth into Cirrus and locked them into the bird's flesh, shaking him brutally and inflicting agonising wounds. Cirrus chirped and tried his best to wriggle free, only succeeding in tearing his own wounds open wider, and finally the pain made him hold still. Black clouds began to roll across the sky, an ominous rumble ringing out in the distance...


*Eifie*


















Cirrus  @Sachet
Ability: Natural Cure/Aroma Veil
Health: 65% | Energy: 77%
Base stats: [-1|0|-1|+2|50]
Adjusted stats: [+1|0|-1|+2|80]
_"lemme go :c"_
Status: Atk+2, Spd+2. Trapped in Django's maw (4 more actions).

*Eta Carinae*


















Django  @Fire Stone
Ability: Intimidate
Health: 67% | Energy: 92%
Base stats: [+1|-1|+1|-1|60]
Adjusted stats: [0|-2|+1|-2|60]
_eyeing the skies worriedly._
Status: Atk-1, Def-1, SpDef-1​
*Calculations*
Cirrus' health: 77% - 12% (Crunch) = 65%
Cirrus' energy: 86% - 2% (Power Swap) - 3% (Thief) - 4% (Body Slam) = 77%
Cirrus' substitute: 11% - 12% (Close Combat) = 0%
Django's health: 92% - 11% (Thief) - 14% (Body Slam) = 67%
Django's energy: 93% + 10% (Chill) - 7% (Close Combat) - 4% (Crunch) = 89%

*Referee's notes*

Thief and Crunch were critical hits.
I'm reffing being trapped in Django's jaws as basically a trapping move minus the damage each action while trapped.
bridge collapse will happen at the end of next round.
Django's confusion wore off at the end of the third action.
*Eta Carinae* attacks first next round.


----------



## Eifie

Can I ask how Crunch did 17%, even with a crit? Could it have something to do with the fact that you seem to have calculated Django's adjusted attack to be +2 instead of 0?

Also, technically, since energy is capped at 100%, Django should have 89% energy, yes?

edit: also, when did Django's confusion wear off? Sorry to ask so many questions, haha.


----------



## Meowth

Yes, it seems I applied the -1 he recieved to his adjusted stats and not his base stats somehow. Thus Crunch did 8% base damage plus 7% crit damage for a total of 15%.
And yes, apparently I just added all his energy modifications for the round together and took the result off his current energy rather than applying them one by one. Since he can't chill to 103% energy he is indeed at 89%.
Also the confusion wore off at the end of the third action, I was too lazy to mention it in the prose so I was gonna just add it into the end of round notes instead but I guess I forgot oops


----------



## Eifie

Sangfroidish said:


> Yes, it seems I applied the -1 he recieved to his adjusted stats and not his base stats somehow. Thus Crunch did 8% base damage plus 7% crit damage for a total of 15%.
> And yes, apparently I just added all his energy modifications for the round together and took the result off his current energy rather than applying them one by one. Since he can't chill to 103% energy he is indeed at 89%.
> Also the confusion wore off at the end of the third action, I was too lazy to mention it in the prose so I was gonna just add it into the end of round notes instead but I guess I forgot oops


Crits don't double damage anymore, so the crit should only be adding 4%, correct? (This applies to Thief, too, which I think should be doing 11%, and I think Body Slam should be doing 13%? man this base stat stuff makes everything so complicated)

edit: you took away Cirrus's attack boost in his adjusted stats instead of Django's. poor blob of bird :C


----------



## Meowth

has halving the base power for a crit boost always been a thing and I just wasn't paying attention or was it added when I wasn't looking

OKAY I worked out the damage figures properly this time, my working is as follows:

Thief: (6% base + 1% from Cirrus' attack + 1% from Django's defense) * 1.5 crit bonus = 12%.
Body Slam: (8% base + 1% from Cirrus' attack + 2% from Django's defense) * 1.25 STAB bonus = 13.75%, rounded to 14%.
Crunch: 8% base * 1.5 crit bonus = 12%

Close Combat recieved no modifiers at all and dealt just its base damage (12%).

NOW EVERYTHING IS FINE AND HAPPY everyone command before I fuck it up again


----------



## Eifie

close, crits work with just base power :p so it only adds 3% to Thief. Cirrus is still thrilled.


----------



## Eta Carinae

3% here and there doesn't change much for me, so i'm just going to order.

Alright Django, time to take one for the team.

You aren't scared of fire are you?  No, you live off of that stuff, so next round when the bridge lights up I don't want you to back off.  You're one tough Growlithe, and there isn't anything a few flames can do to you.

I want three *Fire Fang*s.  Because keeping her locked into your jaws is important, I don't want you to bite down each time.  Just keep those massive molars in place and set them ablaze around him.  The goal here is to prevent any way out for poor Cirrus, hopefully those flames will discourage any elaborate attempts to escape.

The most crucial part of the plan is that no matter what happens at the end of the third action, you keep him nice and cozy in your mouth.  We don't want him flying away on us.  Trust me, you'll be fine.  I heard that the Eagle River is lovely this time of year.

If he escapes your jaws somehow, abort, abort, abort.  Switch your commands to a couple of *Flamethrower*s, *Howl* if you can't hit him for some reason.  Finish with a *Flame Charge*, but in my direction across the bridge, not at Cirrus.  If you can't use the move for some reason, just *run*.

*Fire Fang/Flamethrower/Howl x2 ~ Fire Fang + Hold On Tight/Flame Charge/Run*

Oh man this is going to go so badly.


----------



## Eifie

All right, Cirrus, you're going to have to tough it out for just a bit here. I know you can do it, you're a super-tough blob of bird! I want you to try your best to put up a *Safeguard* while you hang in there. If you can't pull it off, maybe try *fluffing yourself up*? It is no big deal if you cannot do either of these things, so don't worry!

Considering you are literally right in his face, there's no way he won't hear some of your lovely birdsong. So I want you to wait a bit and then *Sing* him right to sleep. His jaws should loosen quite a lot when he drifts off, so you can fly right out of there. Get over to Eta Carinae's side of the bridge and flutter about at the edge. If he happens to jolt himself awake and try to run off the bridge, force him back with a *Double-Edge*. He's going to be pretty preoccupied with getting the hell out of there, so I doubt he'll see you and suddenly think to disregard his trainer's orders and run the other way. Once you've pushed him back he won't have time to escape, and down he'll go! If he doesn't wake up, though, just take a well-deserved *Chill*. And if Sing didn't put him to sleep before, *Sing* him to sleep now and escape.

Do your best not to let him off that bridge! You can do it!


*Safeguard / Cotton Guard / nothing ~ wait and Sing ~ Double-Edge / Chill / Sing *


----------



## Meowth

*=Eifie vs Eta Carinae: Round III=*

*Eifie*


















Cirrus  @Sachet
Ability: Natural Cure/Aroma Veil
Health: 65% | Energy: 77%
Base stats: [-1|0|-1|+2|50]
Adjusted stats: [+1|0|-1|+2|80]
_"lemme go :c"_
Status: Atk+2, Spd+2. Trapped in Django's maw (4 more actions).

*Eta Carinae*


















Django  @Fire Stone
Ability: Intimidate
Health: 67% | Energy: 92%
Base stats: [+1|-1|+1|-1|60]
Adjusted stats: [0|-2|+1|-2|60]
_eyeing the skies worriedly._
Status: Atk-1, Def-1, SpDef-1​

Before the referee could even blow his whistle to signify the beginning of the third round, a sudden burst of light illuminated the entire canyon, startling him so much he almost dropped his whistle into the river. Lightning branched down from the heavens like the blade of a ceremonial _Shichishito_, striking the bridge dead in the centre and causing it to instantly erupt into flames. Cirrus chirped in alarm, wrangling his head around as best he could to get a proper eyeful of the blaze rapidly devouring the bridge and fighting to escape Django's jaws and fly for his life, but all attempts at movement were thwarted by his captor's firm grip. He took a deep breath and tried to stay calm; he had to remain a brave little birdie for his trainer, after all. He made the best of the situation and cloaked himself in a pale greenish light, his only defense against being roasted by the burning bridge.

Django, conversely, wasn't worried at all by his predicament. Flames had never bothered him- he was a Fire-type, after all- and rickety as it was, the bridge had a few minutes before it would even begin to collapse. And this little birdie wasn't going anywhere without his say-so. So he felt pretty content to stay and rough up the little bird before seeking refuge from the cruel embrace of gravity. He belched up a glob of flame into his mouth and channelled it over his fangs and into the bite wounds they were snugly embedded in, sending a wave of searing pain through his prey's torn flesh.

Though unbearable pain flowed through him, Cirrus continued to endure, making no attempt to escape or bring an end to the fiery torture. He had a plan, and it required him to remain a brave little birdie for just a few moments longer. Once he could handle the burning no longer, he took a deep breath and began to produce a soft melody of chirps, Django's ears pricking up and engrossing him in the enchanting song. His eyelids grew leaden, and he put up only token resistance before closing them and collapsing into a deep sleep, his jaw slackening and allowing Cirrus to slip free and flutter away before the whole bridge went up.

He beat his wings furiously, darting around flaming timber and weaving his way quickly to his opponent's end of the bridge. He dared only a few glances back at his foe; still slumbering obliviously, albeit rather fitfully. Part of his unconscious mind screamed at him to wake the hell up before the smouldering planks crumbled beneath him and plummeted him towards a tremendously bad owwie, but his sleep was simply too deep to snap out of so easily. Cirrus shrugged and made one final push forward, swooping off the bridge and crash-landing in relief in the snow at Eta Carinae's cliffside. The trainer himself paid Cirrus no heed, instead staring at the bridge frozen in complete horror. The entire structure was now ablaze, the fire having spread through the old rotten wood like, well, wildfire. His only solace was that even in its current state the bridge seemed like it should hold, provided no more weight was put upon it...

*"MAYA!"* 

A sudden cry of horror from Eifie's side of the canyon drew all eyes to its source, a blue-suited, spiky-haired man running full-tilt down the path from Hazakura shrine. He rushed right past Eifie, seeming to be headed for the burning bridge.
"Wait-!" Eifie started.
"Stop-!" the referee started.
"Don't-!" Eta Carinae started, too far away to see what was actually going on but damned if he wasn't going to feel included.
These warnings went unheeded, however, and the man continued unperturbed and set foot on the bridge. The planks instantly crumbled to ash underfoot, and with a stomach-turning creak the bridge finally began to collapse, plunging its new occupant into the canyon and tumbling down after him. Section by section it broke apart and fell into the river, sagging down into the abyss and dropping Django after the burning chunks of wood and rope. An expertly-trained ear just might have heard a muted yelp before the rest of the bridge crumbled loose from the cliff and fell into nothingness below.


*Eifie*


















Cirrus  @Sachet
Ability: Natural Cure/Aroma Veil
Health: 47% | Energy: 82%
Base stats: [-1|0|-1|+2|50]
Adjusted stats: [+1|0|-1|+2|80]
_almost feeling bad for Django. Almost._
Status: Atk+2, Spd+2. Protected by Safeguard (2 more actions).

*Eta Carinae*


















Django  @Fire Stone
Ability: Intimidate
Health: 0% | Energy: 88%
Base stats: [+1|-1|+1|-1|60]
Adjusted stats: [0|-2|+1|-2|60]
_knocked out!_
Status: Atk-1, Def-1, SpDef-1​
*Calculations*
Cirrus' health: 65% - 9% (Fire Fang) - 9% (Fire Fang) = 47%
Cirrus' energy: 77% - 1% (Safeguard) -1% (Sing) - 3% (Safeguard upkeep) = 72%
Django's health: 67% - 67% (falling through the goddamn bridge holy fuck) = 0%
Django's energy: 92% - 2% (Fire Fang) - 2% (Fire Fang) = 88%

*Referee's notes*

Fire Fang bypassed the accuracy roll, as Django already had Cirrus in his jaws.
Sing's accuracy was raised for similar reasons, but with the roll it got it would have been effective anyway.
moving from the middle of the bridge to either end consumes an action, so Cirrus didn't have time to chill.
Django had a 50% chance per action to be woken by self-preservation instinct while the bridge was burning. I rolled an 89. RIP in peaches.
Cirrus' commands have a 25% chance of not being heard and thus being randomised while he remains on Eta Carinae's side.
*Eta Carinae* sends out, then *Eifie* attacks first next round.


----------



## Eta Carinae

I'm loving it.

I'll go with Chloris.


----------



## Eifie

HEY! HEY CIRRUS! I TOTALLY FORGOT TO TELL YOU LAST ROUND THAT I'D WANT YOU FLYING BACK OVER HERE STRAIGHT AWAY NOW— CIRRUS! CIRRUS, CAN YOU HEAR ME? *GET BACK HERE*! ... Cirrus?

*FLAILING ARM COME HERE GESTURES...*

Ah, good, you're here. Just stay here with me for now. Shoot some *Natural Gift*s across the canyon, since they'll take advantage of your boosted Attack and can't miss. You did amazingly, Cirrus. I'm so proud of you. :3

*GET BACK HERE GODDAMMIT ~ GET BACK HERE GODDAMMIT / Natural Gift ~ GET BACK HERE GODDAMMIT / Natural Gift*


----------



## Eta Carinae

Plain and simple Chloris, just rip into him with *Moonblast*s.

*Moonblast x3*


----------



## Meowth

*=Eifie vs Eta Carinae: Round IV=*

*Eifie*


















Cirrus  @Sachet
Ability: Natural Cure/Aroma Veil
Health: 47% | Energy: 82%
Base stats: [-1|0|-1|+2|50]
Adjusted stats: [+1|0|-1|+2|80]
_scheming further gravity-based "accidents"._
Status: Atk+2, Spd+2. Protected by Safeguard (2 more actions).

*Eta Carinae*


















Chloris  @Shiny Stone
Ability: Flower Veil
Health: 100% | Energy: 100%
Base stats: [-1|-1|0|+2|42]
_unbearably chilly._
Status: none​

The beginning of the round was delayed somewhat by Eta Carinae's rather selfish refusal to immediately get over seeing his Pokémon plummet to its probable death right before his eyes. (The fate of the suit-wearing stranger seemed to weigh eerily lightly on the minds of all in attendance, though the referee rather hoped it remained that way; the League could only buy him out of so many wrongful death accusations before the bribe money started coming out of his paycheck.) A short barrage of dispassionate reassurance and vague, loosely sincere promises of aquatic search parties combing the river finally snapped him out of it enough for the battle to continue, and he sent out his next minion to recklessly endanger in the pursuit of avenging poor Django, a Flabébé by the name of Chloris.

Cirrus regarded the new arrival before turning to his trainer across the canyon, questing for directions. It was hard to hear just what Eifie was yelling over such a vast distance in such a heavy snowstorm, but squinting through the clouds of smoke billowing up from the tonnes of rapidly extinguishing wood below, he made out an array of extraordinary arm gestures accompanying her words to aid the relaying of the message, and Cirrus nodded knowingly. His trainer was commanding him in semaphore! What an utterly brilliant and resourceful idea. Her only oversight was the fact that he didn't actually understand semaphore, and was left with the sole option of winging it. He shut his eyes and concentrated; this attack had to be conjured from deep within, and he began summoning a deep-hidden arcane power to the surface, orbs of energy appearing and falling into orbit around his body. Their gyration grew faster as a brownish hue flooded through them, and with a mighty chip Cirrus sent them hurtling into his opponent, bursting violently against her body and inflicting very mild discomfort.

Chloris squeaked in pain and annoyance. Almost entirely pain, truth be told, seeing as she was barely hurt at all, but she was miffed nonetheless. Some sort of disproportionate retribution was in order, she thought, as the moonlight glistened down on her through the thick driving snow. This put an idea in her head, and she turned her gaze skyward to face the pale white celestial body, concentrating on summoning its power. It responded by shining increasingly more intensely until its rays grew near-blinding, and Chloris gathered the light at the tip of her flower into an immense glistening orb of lunar energy. She swung forward and unleashed the radiant sphere upon her erstwhile assailant, but the wily bird ingeniously thwarted the attack by deftly hopping a foot to the side, the ball of light sailing past him and hurtling on down into the canyon.

Adrenaline filled his fluffy little body from the daring dodge, and he turned back to his trainer for directions on how best to unleash it upon his target. More undecipherable arm gestures, but alongside them he heard a faint, yet unmistakable voice through the howling wind… _”get the freaking hell back over here right now, you stupid f-”_, it went. At once Cirrus took to the air and obliged, fluttering back towards his trainer as fast as his cottony little wings would carry him. By the sounds of it, he didn’t want to annoy her any more than she was already, though judging by the distance he had to cover she’d be given plenty of time to fume as he tried to hurry to her side. His progress was slowed further as something hurtled from the air and burst against him with a brilliant flash, Chloris’ blow having landed true this time.

Eifie tapped her foot impatiently against the snow as her faithful bird finally fluttered into view out of the storm of flakes bombarding the canyon and crash-landed exhaustedly at her feet. Tired as he was, he knew from the look in her eye that she spared him no pity after his disobedience and lollygagging, and with a sigh he looked to her for commands.
“What are you looking at _me_ for?” she fumed. “Why don’t you do what you did before and _improvise?!_” Furrowing his brow in equal fury, Cirrus decided he’d do just that. He didn’t need no stinkin’ trainer! He could knock this stupid fairy dead all by himself! He hopped to his feet and turned away, channelling another attack out of his own inherent power and bringing an aura of potential to the surface. With a chirp he focused it into a thin beam and launched it blindly across the canyon, just happening to strike Chloris square in the chest. She squeaked with pain and reeled from the surprising force of the blast, the cry echoing even as far as Cirrus’ side. The resulting smugness was short-lived before a searing orb of blinding light rocketed out of the mist, exploding on contact with him and sending him tumbling several yards with the force of its eruption. He shakily roused himself, still dazed from the blast and finding it a little harder to think straight.


*Eifie*


















Cirrus  @Sachet
Ability: Natural Cure/Aroma Veil
Health: 29% | Energy: 74%
Base stats: [-1|0|-1|+2|50]
Adjusted stats: [+1|0|-2|+2|80]
_”blugh guys can we have like a time out”_
Status: Atk+2, SpAtk-1, Spd+2. Hidden Power type: Fighting.

*Eta Carinae*


















Chloris  @Shiny Stone
Ability: Flower Veil
Health: 84% | Energy: 85%
Base stats: [-1|-1|0|+2|42]
_intent on murdering birds. bird murder. burder._
Status: none​
*Calculations*
Cirrus' health: 47% - 9% (Moonblast) - 9% (Moonblast) = 29%
Cirrus' energy: 82% - 3% (Hidden Power) - 1% (flying across canyon) - 4% (Natural Gift) = 74%
Chloris' health: 100% - 2% (Hidden Power) - 14% (Natural Gift) = 84%
Chloris' energy: 100% - 5% (Moonblast) - 5% (Moonblast) - 5% (Moonblast) = 85%

*Referee's notes*

I couldn't find a white flower variant of the Flabébé sprite I'm using, so Chloris is red flower now. Deal.
Cirrus was unable to hear his commands on the first action, so his attack was randomised.
the randomly-selected Hidden Power was Fighting-type.
the first Moonblast missed. 
flying across the canyon consumed a token point of energy.
the third Moonblast lowered Cirrus' SpAtk.
I don't know whether this is just an oversight but the database lists Natural Gift's accuracy as 100%, not --% as in old ASB, meaning it does have the capacity to miss, from across a canyon especially.
*Eta Carinae* attacks first next round.


----------



## Eifie

How did Moonblast manage to miss when Cirrus was still on Chloris's side of the canyon?

(The Natural Gift thing isn't quite an oversight: when the Pokémon using it has a signature move, the accuracy is the given 109%. Otherwise, it can never miss.)


----------



## Meowth

Under my scale attacks rated as having 100% base accuracy actually have a 1% chance of missing. The only stuff I don't roll for accuracy for are attacks that by nature can't miss (self-targeted attacks, Swift and friends, etc).


----------



## Eifie

Ohhh, okay. Damn, Cirrus, you're _good_.


----------



## Eta Carinae

Burder is such a burden.

Moonblast some more.  If you can't hit him for some reason, Calm Mind.

*Moonblast/Calm Mind x3*

Sorry for lateness.  And for having to ref boring mush, Sang.


----------



## Eifie

Sangfroidish I am so so sorry...

*Natural Gift x3*

(<3 best fluffbird. You've already done so much more than you needed to, Cirrus. eif is proud.)


----------



## Meowth

*=Eifie vs Eta Carinae: Round V=*

*Eifie*


















Cirrus  @Sachet
Ability: Natural Cure/Aroma Veil
Health: 29% | Energy: 74%
Base stats: [-1|0|-1|+2|50]
Adjusted stats: [+1|0|-2|+2|80]
_”blugh guys can we have like a time out”_
Status: Atk+2, SpAtk-1, Spd+2. Hidden Power type: Fighting.

*Eta Carinae*


















Chloris  @Shiny Stone
Ability: Flower Veil
Health: 84% | Energy: 85%
Base stats: [-1|-1|0|+2|42]
_intent on murdering birds. bird murder. burder._
Status: none​

The referee sighed and shook his head in response to the trainers' commands; two chains of repeated generic beam attacks? This was going to be _so_ dull to write up in his summary after the match. He frowned at his notepad, sorely tempted to just write "BOOM POW PEW" and leave it there, but even he was just a little more professional than that. Thus he began to scribble the most painstaking description he could be bothered to as he watched Cirrus summon up a beam of pure potential energy from deep within his bosom and project it in a thin shaft across the crevasse, Chloris responding just a little later with a tremendous burst of moonbeams from the heavens. Just as the lunar burst from the tip of his flower ceased, her opponent's beam struck true against her torso, and she let out a shrill wail of pain as it erupted violently on impact. Honed with deadly precision and determination, no amount of distance could prevent it from landing. Her own offering had been fired off a little more haphazardly, a tiny blob of fluffy whiteness many hundred yards away being rather difficult to get a clear shot at through a raging blizzard, but nonetheless her effort was not wasted, a bright flash of moonlight from far across the way delivering the message that she'd made the hit.

Shuddering with pain after the hit, Cirrus let out a bleak warble and collapsed into the snow. His injuries were getting unbearable; he might last one more hit like that, but if Chloris' aim stayed this good he was toast for sure. All he could do was ensure he got her just as badly, and to that end he summoned all his will and hoisted himself upright with his wings. The rest of that determination he poured into another beam, maintaining it only for a matter of seconds before a sphere of blinding whiteness bowled out of the mist and struck him back, knocking him away onto his back again. A dimmer, though still immensely bright light was visible through less ailing eyes, as though some mystic artefact had activated itself to come to its holder's aid.

That was it. Pain was now coursing through every fibre of Cirrus' body, the urge to collapse and pass out now irresistible. If he could just sneak in one final hit with his last ounce of energy... panting and shivering, he collected every drop of what will remained within him and poured it into a last desperate shot, a faint squeal of pain from the distance offering him a last surge of pride before the blast his own beam had crossed struck him and put him out of his misery at last.


*Eifie*


















Cirrus  @Sachet
Ability: Natural Cure/Aroma Veil
Health: 0% | Energy: 62%
Base stats: [-1|0|-1|+2|50]
Adjusted stats: [+1|0|-2|+2|80]
_knocked out!_
Status: Atk+2, SpAtk-1, Spd+2. Hidden Power type: Fighting.

*Eta Carinae*


















Chloris  @Shiny Stone
Ability: Flower Veil
Health: 42% | Energy: 70%
Base stats: [-1|-1|0|+2|42]
_"burder accomplished"_
Status: Shiny Stone activated (+2% final damage to all attacks).​
*Calculations*
Cirrus' health: 29% - 9% (Moonblast) - 9% (Moonblast) - 11% (Moonblast) = 0%
Cirrus' energy: 74% - 4% (Natural Gift) - 4% (Natural Gift) - 4% (Natural Gift) = 62%
Chloris' health: 84% - 14% (Natural Gift) - 14% (Natural Gift) - 14% (Natural Gift) = 42%
Chloris' energy: 85% - 5% (Moonblast) - 5% (Moonblast) - 5% (Moonblast) = 70%

*Referee's notes*

Gummy and Godot will arrive to start repairs at the end of next round.
Chloris' Shiny Stone activated on the second action.
*Eifie* sends out and then attacks first next round.


----------



## Eifie

Oh nooo, I forgot about the Shiny Stone! I had this hilarious plan to send you off in style this round, too, Cirrus. :C (also Sangfroidish you should totally use unanimated sprites for knocked out Pokémon lmao)

Let's see if we can get you evolved, *Nando*!



You know what'd be hilarious? If you could *Bounce* across the canyon. Come on, you can totally do it! Misty Fey could do it! ... What do you mean she wasn't bouncing, she was totally bouncing. Flap those wings, Nando >:(

Before you go, though, remember this: if you can't hear what I'm screaming at you across the canyon, just *Flare Blitz* Chloris in the FACE. Those are also your orders for the rest of the round, but if she's unhittable, use *Swords Dance*. (try to remember this part as well! whenever you have no idea what I'm saying: Flare Blitz if you can hit her, Swords Dance if you can't. easy peasy, right?)

If you reaaaaally can't Bounce across the canyon (boooooring)... I'm really tempted to have you just Fling your Lucky Egg across instead, but that's a total waste of time. Try *Focus Energy*, then fire off some *Natural Gifts Secret Powers*. Natural Gift is by far the best option, but let's spare our ref, shall we? If you can't hit her, use *Swords Dance*.

*BOUNCE ACROSS THE MOTHERFUCKING CANYON / Focus Energy ~ Flare Blitz / Secret Power / Swords Dance ~ Flare Blitz / Secret Power / Swords Dance*



edit: ON SECOND THOUGHT NANDO I had a dream last night about what a horrible idea it was to try and bounce across the canyon and I totally agree, man. if it's not too late for this just ignore my orders about bouncing across and stay safe with me ok


----------



## Eta Carinae

Hmm.  Well, if Nando _does_ try to make that leap, use *Psychic* to stop her in midair.  Your speed difference isn't too drastic, so you should be able to act before she makes it the whole way.  Dropping her after her momentum is cancelled is the most important thing, but if you can, move her to the middle of the gap (and away from the repair crew) so there's no chance of her grabbing onto something.

If she does somehow make it across before you can act, just try and throw her around with three *Psychic*s.  If you can, try and drop her in the canyon, but just tossing her around is good too (that means no mental intrusion, Chloris).

If she does the lame thing and stays over with Eifie (boooo), it's a risky play, but *Camouflage* into the snow to make yourself a tough target to hit.  Then let out some *Echoed Voice*s.

*Psychic/Psychic/Camouflage ~ Psychic/Echoed Voice x2*


----------



## Meowth

*=Eifie vs Eta Carinae: Round VI=*

*Eifie*


















Nando  @Lucky Egg
Ability: Blaze
Health: 100% | Energy: 100%
Base stats: [+1|-1|+1|-1|55]
_freezing her feathers off._
Status: none

*Eta Carinae*


















Chloris  @Shiny Stone
Ability: Flower Veil
Health: 42% | Energy: 70%
Base stats: [-1|-1|0|+2|42]
_"MORE BURDER"_
Status: Shiny Stone activated (+2% final damage to all attacks).​

Her intrepid bird finally having fallen, Eifie plucked a second Pokéball from her belt and unleashed her next critter, another intrepid bird. Nando peered about the frozen canyon, shivering and turning up her break as she looked for her opponent… was _that_ her, right on the other side of the canyon? It looked like it’d be hard to hit her at such a distance, but Nando was sure her trainer would have a brilliant, entirely sane plan in mind to… _jump over the fucking canyon?!_ Was her trainer quite mad? Nando peered down into the bowels of the crevasse, shivering now with fear as her stomach churned at the thought of plummeting down to the bottom. She didn’t even want to think about it. Stepping back a good distance and squeezing her eyes shut, she forced the thought to the back of her mind and focused on something else until her skin stopped crawling, finding upon opening her eyes that her concentration had increased as a result.

Chloris had no idea what was going on on the other side, but since no painful projectiles seemed to be being hurled at her she didn’t really care all that much. All that really mattered to her was seeing to it that this trend continued for as long as possible. While Nando was busy doing… whatever she was doing, she set about keeping a low profile. Her body shone and absorbed the natural energy of her surroundings, altering the appearance and properties of her body accordingly as a persistent chill ran through her body, which bleached itself an even deeper snowy white.

Nando had no idea what Chloris was up to either, but the lack of assault upon her person gladdened her just as much as it did Chloris. Now, however, was the time to end the ceasefire. Sadly for the fairy, she was already so blended-in to the white background that her disguise made virtually no difference. Turning in the vague direction she assumed Chloris would be, Nando too summoned the inherent mystical power of her surroundings into a glowing icy-blue orb. Once it swelled to a certain size it burst forth into a glowing beam, streaking across the canyon and completely missing Chloris, disappearing harmlessly off into the trees surrounding the path to the Inner Temple behind her.

The spectacularness of this miss elicited a cackle from Chloris. Clearly she had rendered herself undetectable! Or so she quite erroneously supposed! The foolhardy overconfidence this filled her with prompted her to belt out a victorious chant ridiculing her enemy, the yawning chasm just happening to provide the perfect acoustics to make the song echo riotously across to the other side. Nando clapped her hand-wing-things to her ears and cringed from the pain the sound was wreaking on her ears, Chloris’ zeal making it notably more intense than it ought to have been. 

Even when Chloris tired of her ridicule, the cruel, deafening laughter still echoed through the canyon and sent waves of pain through Nando’s aching skull, to the extent that she failed to even realise her opponent had ceased her mockery and therefore felt the need to lash out to put a stop to the noise. Tearing a hand-wing-earmuff away from her ear, she launched another beam of arcane latent energy, the ice-blue beam landing true this time and striking Chloris with a tremendous burst. An added dose of ferocity was lent to the attack by her urgency to end the perceived ongoing cacophony, to the point where her entire purpose was negated by the piercing shriek of pain the impact drew from Chloris. Again the sound reverberated through the canyon, mingling with the lingering echoes of before to produce an even louder, more painful sound.

In the midst of this back-and-forth, the trainers almost missed the approach of a second figure down the path from the Shrine. Fortunately he proved not to be another enterprising suicidal; he had the look of a detective, garbed in a brown trenchcoat and red tie, perhaps there to investigate the disappearance of the blue spiky fellow from before. The trainers hurried to devise ways out of having to give statements, but the detective seemingly ignored them, instead gazing across the canyon to another figure who had appeared on Eta Carinae’s side. This fellow was an enigmatic sort with bleached white hair and his face obscured by a bizarre visor, his hand clutching the handle of a mug of coffee, still steaming hot despite the frigid surroundings. He took no more heed of the trainers than the detective had, and with a swig of his drink he strolled to the flaming ruin of the bridge, the detective following suit as they set about beginning repairs to the structure. The referee frowned and gave a shrug; might as well leave them to it, he supposed.


*Eifie*


















Nando  @Lucky Egg
Ability: Blaze
Health: 82% | Energy: 85%
Base stats: [+1|-1|+1|-1|55]
_”who invited these guys?”_
Status: focused (20% critical hit chance).

*Eta Carinae*


















Chloris  @Shiny Stone
Ability: Flower Veil
Health: 29% | Energy: 59%
Base stats: [-1|-1|0|+2|42]
_extremely upset about not being invisible._
Status: Camouflaged (Ice-type, EVA+2 while across canyon).​
*Calculations*
Nando’s health: 100% - 9% (Echoed Voice) - 9% (Echoed Voice) = 82%
Nando’s energy: 100% - 5% (Focus Energy) - 5% (Secret Power) - 5% (Secret Power) = 85%
Chloris’ health: 42% - 13% (Secret Power) = 29%
Chloris’ energy: 70% - 5% (Camouflage) - 2% (Echoed Voice) - 4% (Echoed Voice) = 59%

*Referee’s notes*

Bounce’s momentum is mainly upwards, so leaping a canyon in a single bound with it wouldn’t really work as far as I’m concerned.
Camouflage has no effect on evasion even in ASB as far as I can tell, so the difficulty of hitting Chloris is unchanged.
the first Secret Power missed. The second, though, was a critical hit, thanks to Focus Energy.
the first Echoed Voice was also a critical hit.
Chloris’ Shiny Stone deactivated on the third action, due to her HP falling below 33%.
I’m going to ref attacks that miss across the canyon as having a 50/50 chance of going wide in one direction or the other, meaning misses have a 50% chance of striking the bridge and resulting in mug to the face.
*Eta Carinae* attacks first next round.


----------



## Eta Carinae

The db says that "the user changes its chemical and biological makeup so that it blends in with its environment.". I can see Camouflage not being very evasive if Nando and Chloris were right beside each other, but across a canyon I think that Chloris would be at least a little bit harder to find.


----------



## Meowth

Eh, I was sorely tempted to tack on some evasion boost given the sheer distance in play, but I didn't want to take too much initiative there in case I got yelled at. It really doesn't seem to outrageous to ref it as, say, +2 to evasion as long as the Pokémon are on opposite ends of the canyon?

i mean eif's just gonna naturalgiftspam anyway but


----------



## Eifie

Hey! Maybe I'll use Swift! (I agree with it providing an evasion boost, also.)


----------



## Meowth

Well, if everyone involved in the battle is in agreement, I guess there's no issue. Edited into Chloris' stat string.

I don't remember the actual accuracy rolls I made but I definitely don't recall any of the hits being particularly close, so I don't think anything consequential in the round needs changing. Go ahead and command whenever, Eta.


----------



## Eta Carinae

Natural Gift is so laaaaame.  And by lame I mean hard to counter.  _Why in the world is it a physical move?_

Go down swinging, Chloris, you've got your evo.  Though no promises that you won't be designated chewtoy in our next training session when I teach Django how to bite things while he's asleep.

*Echoed Voice x3*


----------



## Eifie

I was actually planning something more interesting, but those Echoed Voices are going to hurt. :( So, Nando, there's nothing else to do. *Natural Gift* away.

Sangfroidish I'm so sorry 

*Natural Gift x3*


----------



## Eifie

Sangfroidish said:


> My original intention was actually to have the battlers immediately reset back onto the bridge once it's fixed but technically I guess I never said that anywhere so nevermind


Eta Carinae can we do this, I don't really want to spend a tedious action getting our Pokémon back to each other


----------



## Eta Carinae

For sure!


----------



## Meowth

*=Eifie vs Eta Carinae: Round VII=

**Eifie*


















Nando  @Lucky Egg
Ability: Blaze
Health: 82% | Energy: 85%
Base stats: [+1|-1|+1|-1|55]
_”who invited these guys?”_
Status: focused (20% critical hit chance).

*Eta Carinae*


















Chloris  @Shiny Stone
Ability: Flower Veil
Health: 29% | Energy: 59%
Base stats: [-1|-1|0|+2|42]
_extremely upset about not being invisible._
Status: Camouflaged (Ice-type, EVA+2 while across canyon).


As  the two strangers started on their repairs, the referee creased his  brow in distaste and gave an irritable sigh. Having the combatants on  opposite ends of a freaking ravine just didn't make for exciting  battling, he supposed. While he scribbled bored notes in his pad, the  Pokémon stepped up to fulfil their dull orders, Nando raising a claw and  firing off a brilliant white beam of energy. Before Chloris even saw it  sparkle in the distance it had shot across the canyon and struck her,  Nando's focus resulting in an unexpectedly powerful blast and eliciting a  scream of pain that reverberated deafeningly even across the canyon.  The sound even shook the foundations of the bridge, quickly drawing the  incensed glares of the two working on it, but of primary concern to  Chloris was the fact that it had Nando doubled over in pain, her hands  clasped over her ears.

Only momentarily perturbed by the ungodly  noise, Nando gritted her proverbial teeth and launched a second beam in  retaliation, preserving enough of her concentration to strike another  devasting hit. The downside was the extra-loud shriek of pain belted out  by Chloris in response, her head pounding with agony as the deafening  echoes of the scream pulsed through it. She could hardlly bear to pull  her hand from her ear to retaliate, but she steeled herself and did it,  firing off a final beam that produced one last squeal before the cries  gradually faded to silence.


*Eifie*


















Nando  @Lucky Egg
Ability: Blaze
Health: 65% | Energy: 73%
Base stats: [+1|-1|+1|-1|55]
_too disappointed in her trainer's lack of creativity to celebrate. shame on you eif_
Status: focused (20% critical hit chance).

*Eta Carinae*


















Chloris  @Shiny Stone
Ability: Flower Veil
Health: 0% | Energy: 50%
Base stats: [-1|-1|0|+2|42]
_knocked out!_
Status: Camouflaged (Ice-type, EVA+2 while across canyon).

*Calculations
*Nando's health: 82% - 17% (Echoed Voice) = 65%
Nando's energy: 85% - 4% (Natural Gift) - 4% (Natural Gift) - 4% (Natural Gift) = 73%
Chloris' health: 29% - 14% (Natural Gift) - 14% (Natural Gift) - 11% (Natural Gift) = 0%
Chloris' energy: 59% - 9% (Echoed Voice) = 50%

*Referee's notes
*

gosh you guys are boriiiiiing
the first two Natural Gifts were crits.
*Eta Carinae *sends out, then *Eifie *attacks first next round.


----------



## Eifie

I'M SORRY OKAY, I WON'T DO IT AGAIN

(you know Natural Gift is physical though, right)


----------



## Meowth

I did, but I forgot because how the hell is a beam physical >:|
Damage figures corrected, but Nando''s still 1% damage shy of KOing in two actions so I don't need to modify that epic and meticulously crafted reffing


----------



## Eifie

(I don't particularly care either way but shouldn't the natural gift crits be doing 15%?)

Oh yeah, I keep forgetting that I wanted to suggest maybe cutting the duration of the bridge's death in half so as not to be firing a gazillion Natural Gifts at each other across the canyon? idk, maybe the battle won't be lasting long enough for that to happen again anyway.

also, what is with Nando's head feathers. is she trying to be an edgy teenager again, getting them cut like that >:(


----------



## Meowth

they should, i was thinking ng had 8% base damage but that's what it was after i factored spatk/spdef levels in doh

We can speed the match up if you want, provided Eta agrees. And Nando can do what she wants with her hair, you're not her mum


----------



## Eta Carinae

Well, that was unlucky.  Let's try and get one last evo out of this with *Sefer*!

In terms of cutting bridge death duration in half, do you mean after this current cycle?  If so, that's fine with me.


----------



## Eifie

Yeah, I mean after this current cycle.

Aw, man, guess we won't be evolving Kadabra's Lucky Charm here. Well, Nando, let's lead off with a Natural Gift— wait, Sefer's immune to that?! God damn...

Well, Nando, there's not all that much you can do from over here. I have doubts about your ability to send a Will-O-Wisp across the canyon, so let's start by *Bulking Up*. Come on, show off for Godot! He's the reason you decided to get that edgy haircut, right?! Then let's try a *Flamethrower*, and finish by freakin'... *Fling*ing your Lucky Egg over the canyon.

If you can't hit him on the second or third action, use *Swords Dance* instead.

*Bulk Up ~ Flamethrower / Swords Dance ~ Fling / Swords Dance*

i am the paragon of strategic thinking


----------



## Eta Carinae

If you think you can pull it off, use *Earth Power* from across the canyon.  If not, get in her head with *Psychic*.  If you don't think you can do either, uhh, *Iron Defense*..?

*Earth Power/Psychic/Iron Defense x3*

Sorry again, Sang.  Desperate times call for desperate measures.


----------



## Byrus

Eta Carinae recalls the rather wilted looking Chloris, still clinging tenaciously to her flower, then takes a few moments to consider his next send-out. Eventually he decides on Sefer, and the Golett materializes in the desolate arena in a bright flash. It hovers near its side of the canyon silently, surveying its opponent with emotionless yellow eyes. 

*Eifie* (XOO)
Nando () @Lucky Egg
Ability: Blaze
Health: 65% | Energy: 73%
Base stats: [+1|-1|+1|-1|55]
Ready to finally get going again.
Status: focused (20% critical hit chance).

*Eta Carinae* (XXO)
Sefer (X) @Lucky Egg
Ability: Iron Fist
Health: 100% | Energy: 100%
Base stats: [+1|0|-1|0|35]
Calm and steady.
Status: None

*Round eight*

Nando squints over at her new opponent from across the canyon, and is evidently displeased when she learns that it's someone immune to her Natural Gift spamming. With a dramatic sigh, she sets about bulking herself up instead, and strikes a dashing pose as she flexes her muscles. Immediately, her metabolism kicks up a notch, and her body grows visibly larger as a new layer of muscle forms. Satisfied with that, Nando quickly glances at Godot to see if he's watching, but alas, he appears too focused on fixing the bridge.

Unconcerned with Nando's posturing, Sefer lets out an eerie roar, its chest symbol lighting up with a ghostly glow. Nando gives a squawk of surprise as the ground beneath her feet begins to rumble, before suddenly erupting in a spray of soil and burning rock. She's knocked off her feet by the force of the attack, and looks considerably shaken as she scrambles upright again.

Nando winces and adjusts her headfeathers, checking they aren't too badly damaged by the unexpected eruption. She finds herself wishing she had a mirror, because she's pretty sure her edgy haircut is ruined. Looking miffed, she gives an indignant chirp before spitting out a huge torrent of flame at her foe. Sefer is a tricky target to hit from a distance, but Nando's aim proves true, and the Golett is engulfed in a blaze of fire.

Sefer frantically bats at the flames with its heavy arms, before finally putting out the last of the embers with a stomp of its club-like feet. Despite looking a bit charred, it manages to regain its momentum again by creating another violent eruption under Nando's feet. She isn't even able to manage a squawk this time as she's blasted by shards of burning rock, leaving her bruised and winded.

By this point, Nando's expression is pretty grim. It's obvious what Sefer's strategy is now, and she knows she's not going to last much longer if this keeps up. Reaching into her fluffy coat of feathers, she plucks out her lucky egg, then flings it with all her might. The egg hurtles across the canyon, smacking Sefer right in the face and knocking it over. The sight is so ridiculous that Nando can't help but laugh; wow, she had no idea how dumb that move would look. Her laughter is quickly cut short, however, as the outraged Golett stomps back up and sends her reeling with another wave of burning agony. No way will this bird make a yolk joke out of it!

*End of round eight*

*Eifie* (XOO)
Nando () 
Ability: Blaze
Health: 20% (Capped) | Energy: 67%
Base stats (Adjusted): [+2|-0|+1|-1|55]
Really starting to feel the pain. 
Status: focused (20% critical hit chance).
*Moves used:* Bulk Up ~ Flamethrower ~ Fling

*Eta Carinae* (XXO)
Sefer (X) @Lucky Egg
Ability: Iron Fist
Health: 82% | Energy: 88%
Base stats: [+1|0|-1|0|35]
No longer calm because it just got smacked in the face with a god damn egg and there's just no dignity in that.
Status: None
*Moves used:* Earth Power x3

*Battle notes*

- Okay, this arena wasn't as complicated as I thought it was, but hopefully I didn't make any glaring errors..
- Godot and Gumshoe will have finished repairing the bridge by the end of the next round.
- Fling had 30 base power.
- Eta Carinae attacks first.​


----------



## Eifie

Sorry to nitpick, but it looks like you maybe forgot to factor in Nando's Attack boost for Fling? I... I don't know what I was thinking when I ordered Bulk Up, and I just really want it to be worth something, okay. D:


----------



## Byrus

Yeah, you're right, sorry. Should be fixed now.


----------



## Eta Carinae

There just isn't much to do here.  *Earth Power *until the cows come home.  If you can't hit her with it for any reason, put your running shoes on.  And by that I mean use *Rock Polish*.
*
Earth Power/Rock Polish x3*


----------



## Eifie

Okay Nando I really really need you to survive until next round so you can teleport back to the bridge* and use your buffed attack stat >:( It's very important to me. So I want you to use *Double Team* to make as many clones as you possibly can, and hope that Sefer hits the wrong one!

On the second action, if Sefer did hit a clone, I guess you can just attempt to hit it with a *Flamethrower*. If it managed to hit you, *Double Team* again and cross your claws and edgy haircut feathers...

Finally, if you didn't get hit by any Earth Powers this round... using *Mirror Move* to hit it with an Earth Power right back sounds kinda fun! If your clones were destroyed on the second action, let's *Endure* this last hit. And if they were destroyed on the first action and your new clones are still around now... see if you can wait for Sefer to attack, and if its attack does target you, *Endure* it. Otherwise, go with *Flamethrower*. Sorry, you don't really have many interesting ranged attacks...

*Double Team (max clones) ~ Double Team (max clones) / Flamethrower ~ Endure / Mirror Move / Flamethrower*

*I think you might already know this if you read through the thread, Byrus, but at some point Eta Carinae and I agreed that when the bridge is fixed the battlers will magically teleport back to the middle of it instead of having to waste time approaching each other.

(sorry Eta Carinae, this is kind of a dick move but Nando wants to use one physical move as a teenage Combusken before she evolves :C)


----------



## Byrus

*Eifie* (XOO)
Nando () 
Ability: Blaze
Health: 20% (Capped) | Energy: 67%
Base stats (Adjusted): [+2|-0|+1|-1|55]
Really starting to feel the pain. 
Status: focused (20% critical hit chance).

*Eta Carinae* (XXO)
Sefer (X) @Lucky Egg
Ability: Iron Fist
Health: 82% | Energy: 88%
Base stats: [+1|0|-1|0|35]
No longer calm because it just got smacked in the face with a god damn egg and there's just no dignity in that.
Status: None

*Round nine*​
Nando glances over warily at Sefer. The Golett is looking pretty enraged by this point, if the glowing red eyes and stomping about is any indication. Well, too bad for it, because she's just about ready to piss Sefer off even further. Taking a deep breath, Nando darts forward, ignoring the burning ache in her bruised muscles, and her form rapidly becomes a fiery blur. Four illusionary copies shimmer to life in her wake, trailing after their creator. Nando spares a backward glance, then gives a nod of approval before skidding to a stop.

Sefer pauses for a moment as it ponders this new dilemma. It's so close to taking this chicken down, but she just has to makes things tricky... Grumbling inwardly, Sefer's chest symbol lights up again as it chooses a random Nando and triggers another eruption from beneath its opponent's feet. However, as the fiery debris clears, Sefer's target is nowhere to be seen, while the remaining combuskens give a relieved sigh in unison.

Grateful to have dodged defeat, Nando sets about returning Sefer's fiery attacks in kind. She breathes out a blazing torrent of fire, while her clones follow suit with their own illusionary version. Sefer gives a guttural cry as the flames engulf it, striking it dead-centre in the chest and sending it reeling. It takes Sefer much longer to bat out the flames this time, and when it finally manages it, the Golett is left looking considerably charred. Its movements are growing more laboured, but its will is no less diminished, and it responds with yet another earth power as soon as it gathers its wits. Nando tenses in anticipation as she feels the warning rumble around her, but the spot that erupts is way off target, completely missing the combusken and her clones. 

Nando gives a triumphant squawk. Ha! Another bullet dodged! And now its time to give Sefer a taste of its own medicine. She takes a moment to recall Sefer's technique, then begins to concentrate on manipulating the earth around her. Sefer is still fuming over its miss when it suddenly feels the ground beneath its feet begin to tremble, before blasting apart in a huge spray of scorched rock. Shocked at having its own tactic turned against it, Sefer knows the only solution is to respond with... another earth power of its own. Unfortunately, its luck reminds poor, and another of Nando's clones goes up in flames instead of the real one, which does nothing to improve Sefer's mood.

Meanwhile, Godot and Gumshoe have completed their miraculous reconstruction of the bridge, and Nando claps politely in approval at the magnificent handiwork. Sefer is too grumpy to join in on the applause. Both battlers find themselves conveniently teleported back onto the bridge by an strange otherworldly force, and Sefer fervently hopes it can get a better shot at that dastardly chicken from this range. 

*End of round nine*

*Eifie* (XOO)
Nando () 
Ability: Blaze
Health: 20% | Energy: 54%
Base stats (Adjusted): [+2|-0|+1|-1|55]
Glad to be causing her opponent some grief. 
Status: focused (20% critical hit chance) | Has two double team clones
*Moves used:* Double Team (Four clones) ~ Flamethrower (Critical hit) ~ Mirror move (Earth Power)

*Eta Carinae* (XXO)
Sefer (X) @Lucky Egg
Ability: Iron Fist
Health: 57% | Energy: 76%
Base stats: [+1|0|-1|0|35]
Growing more annoyed by the second.
Status: None
*Moves used:* Earth Power (Hit clone) ~ Earth Power (Missed) ~ Earth Power (Hit clone)

*Battle notes*

- The bridge has been reconstructed, with both battlers on the middle of it.
- Sorry for the disastrous luck this round, Eta Carinae. The RNG was being especially stingy.
- Eifie attacks first.​


----------



## Eifie

YES. Have fun, Nando!

*Flare Blitz x3*


----------



## Eta Carinae

Whoops, sorry about leaving this.

If you can find the real Nando and lift her with *Telekinesis*, do that.  If not, just hit her with a *Shadow Punch*.  Either way, follow up with a couple of *Drain Punch*es.

*Telekinesis/Shadow Punch ~ Drain Punch x2*


----------



## Byrus

*Eifie* (XOO)
Nando () 
Ability: Blaze
Health: 20% | Energy: 54%
Base stats (Adjusted): [+2|-0|+1|-1|55]
Glad to be causing her opponent some grief. 
Status: focused (20% critical hit chance) | Has two double team clones

*Eta Carinae* (XXO)
Sefer (X) @Lucky Egg
Ability: Iron Fist
Health: 57% | Energy: 76%
Base stats: [+1|0|-1|0|35]
Growing more annoyed by the second.
Status: None

*Round ten*​
Sensing things are down to the wire, Nando prepares for her last stand. (A super FUN last stand) She lets out a piercing screech as her body becomes cloaked in a shroud of raging fire, then promptly charges towards Sefer, building up momentum rapidly. Sefer has no time to react before the flaming chicken and her clones barrel into it, sending both of them flying in a swirling inferno.

The bridge rocks alarmingly from the impact, flames spitting out in all directions. When the smoke clears, the battlers stagger back to their feet, both looking quite jarred from the collision, though Sefer is obviously worse off. Growing tired of its opponent's persistence, Sefer angrily waves its heavy fist, glowing with a pink aura of psychic power. It reaches out with its mind, honing in on the real Nando and hurling her bodily into the air while her clones look on helplessly. Nando gives an undignified squawk and flails about in a panic, but she can't escape Sefer's telekinetic grip.

Pleased to finally have something go its way, Sefer raises its fists, ready to get some solid damage in. It lashes out at its floating opponent, striking her squarely in the stomach with a heavy blow. Particles of glowing white energy flow from Nando as the strike connects, and Sefer gratefully absorbs her involuntary offering. Now rendered useless, Nando's clones flicker and vanish as their helpless creator continues to struggle wildly. Sefer takes a moment to savour the comical sight of the panicked Combusken struggling like a bug on a pin. It makes a great change from seeing her streaming towards it while on fire.

Nando gives a furious cry as she continues to struggle, but even her super buffed up muscles are no match for Sefer's trickery. She watches in dismay as Sefer stomps towards her and strikes her with another heavy punch. Her energy now completely spent, Nando falls gracelessly to the ground as Sefer relinquishes its hold on her.

*End of round ten*

*Eifie* (XXO)
Nando () 
Ability: Blaze
Health: 0% | Energy: 48%
Base stats (Adjusted): [+2|-0|+1|-1|55]
Knocked out!
Status: focused (20% critical hit chance) 
*Moves used:* Flare Blitz  ~ Flare Blitz (Failed) x2

*Eta Carinae* (XXO)
Sefer (X) @Lucky Egg
Ability: Iron Fist
Health: 48% | Energy: 64%
Base stats: [+1|0|-1|0|35]
Glad to have finally vanquished the chicken.
Status: None
*Moves used:* Telekinesis ~ Drain Punch x2



Spoiler: calcs



Flare Blitz = 17% damage / 5% recoil / 6% energy

Telekinesis = 4% energy
Drain Punch = 10% damage / 5%/3% recovery / 4% energy



*Battle notes*

- Turns out Telekinesis doesn't have an accuracy check, so it goes through evasive moves.
- It also prevented Nando from pulling off any further Flare Blitz attacks.
- Sefer's second Drain Punch didn't recover as much health as the first since Nando only had 5% health left at that point. (it recovered 3% rather than 5% basically)
- I think I already posted in the absence sheet, but just as a heads-up, I'm  going to London for surgery tomorrow so it'll probably be at least a week before I get to reffing again. (of course my reffings are super slow anyway so this probably won't even make a noticeable difference lol)
- Eifie sends out, then Eta Carinae attacks.​


----------



## Eifie

Let's finish things off... *blob of web*?! Truly this battle must have begun many millenia ago, to have started even before you were crowned king! Let's end this quickly so I can finally have my Blaziken, okay?

En garde!


----------



## Eta Carinae

Not enough millenia for me.

Put those fists to good use, Sefer.  *Power-Up Punch*, *Drain Punch*, and *Ice Punch* if you please.  Reflect anything reflectable with *Magic Coat*, and use *Rock Polish* if the blob is unhittable for any reason besides a sub.

*Power-Up Punch/Magic Coat/Rock Polish ~ Drain Punch/Magic Coat/Rock Polish ~ Ice Punch/Magic Coat/Rock Polish*


----------



## Eifie

According to my calculations, that Ice Punch should be doing a deliciously wonderful amount of damage, so let's just try to hit the cap, yeah? Go for a *Dragon Pulse*, then *Protect* from the Drain Punch to stop it regaining any health, and finally *Counter* that Ice Punch in a flurry of gooey rage!

Soon, my king! Soon you and your subjects shall evolve!

*Dragon Pulse ~ Protect ~ Counter*


----------



## Byrus

Sefer gives a sigh of relief as the fallen Nando is finally recalled into her pokéball. Unfortunately, she certainly didn't go down wthout a fight, and the Golett is left shifting about nervously as it waits for its last opponent, feeling self-concious about the numerous scrapes and scorch marks on its armour. The amount of fiery death it had to endure has been more than taxing, and it isn't feeling too great right now, even if its new opponent is... a Blob of Web? Sefer glares over at the Pokémon opposite it, and sure enough, a slimy little dragon blob is exactly what Eifie has confidently sent out. The Goomy gives a happy little burbling cry, curiously inspecting the bridge before he oozes towards his side of the arena.


*Eifie* (XXO)
Blob of Web () @Lucky Egg
Ability: Gooey
Health: 100% | Energy: 100%
Base stats: [-1|-2|+1|+2|40]
Nice and oozy. 
Status: None 

*Eta Carinae* (XXO)
Sefer (X) @Lucky Egg
Ability: Iron Fist
Health: 48% | Energy: 64%
Base stats: [+1|0|-1|0|35]
Glad to have finally vanquished the chicken.
Status: None

*Round eleven*​
Blob of Web gives a little squeak, blowing out a series of slimy bubbles. Sefer glares at him in disgust, though its expression is mostly incomprehensible to Blob, who remains unruffled. Sefer impatiently takes a step forward, its tired joints creaking as it raises its fists once more, but then freezes in alarm as it suddenly sees the Goomy's bubbles begin to change into something more sinister. A crackling stream of draconic energy is rapidly building up around Blob, who giggles with glee before unleashing it in a concentrated blast. Sefer throws up its arms to shield itself, but the gesture is useless, and the dragon pulse engulfs it in a blistering wave of pain. Sefer is left shuddering weakly in the aftermath, barely managing to avoid toppling over. With a considerable amount of effort, Sefer raises its fists, its yellow eyes fixed firmly on Blob, before delivering a sharp punch. Blob gives a muffled squeak as Sefer's fist sinks into his gooey flesh, mushing him out of shape. Feeling incredibly grossed out, Sefer withdraws, struggling to shake away the remains of Blob's slimy coating. While dishing out that punch definitely lent Sefer a bit of strength, it certainly paid a disgusting cost for it.

Gurgling noisily, Blob hastily squishes himself back into shape, his antenna perking up once again. More than happy to avoid another punch to the face, he summons up a translucent green barrier of pure energy, which surrounds him in a shimmering dome. Sefer only has to spare a quick glance at the familiar protect shield to know that attacking is a lost cause for now, so it sets its sights on more productive goals. With a grunt, it bashes its arms against the rough edges of its charred armour, grinding off the loose edges and smoothing it out. Chips of blue stone flake off in all directions as Sefer eliminates its excess mass, streamlining its body to a slightly sleeker form. All in all, Sefer is left feeling quite a bit lighter, and has even managed to shed the troublesome goo sticking to it. 

With that done, Sefer prepares for MORE PUNCHING, because that is clearly the answer to all life's problems and it will not be convinced otherwise. A coating of icy energy surrounds its fist as it rushes to deliver another strike, filled with grim determination. Blob of Web just sits placidly, radiating a faint aura, seemingly in wait... When Sefer's blow connects, Blob shivers violently from the freezing impact, squealing in pain. However, rather than being flattened, his spherical body suddenly expands, and Blob unleashes a tremendous burst of stored up energy, turning Sefer's own momentum against it. Sefer is hurled violently by the powerful kickback, and the bridge quivers wildly as the Golett is sent slamming down on it, dazed and in a world of hurt. 

*End of round eleven*

*Eifie* (XXO)
Blob of Web () @Lucky Egg
Ability: Gooey
Health: 72% | Energy: 76%
Base stats: [-1|-2|+1|+2|40]
A little shaken, but pleased.
Status: None 

*Eta Carinae* (XXO)
Sefer (X) @Lucky Egg
Ability: Iron Fist
Health: 3% (Capped) | Energy: 55%
Base stats (adjusted): [+2|0|-1|0|35]
Almost completely out of it.
Status: None​


Spoiler: calcs



Dragon Pulse = 11% damage/3% energy
Protect = 2% energy
Counter = 39% damage / 19% energy

Power-up Punch = 9% damage / 3% energy
Rock Polish = 2% energy
Ice Punch = 19% damage / 4% energy



Battle notes

- I used Blob of Web's old nickname here but I can use its new one if you want. Also... I referred to Blob as a he before I realised its gender was officially female. I guess I just automatically presumed when I saw the new nickname. I'll correct that in future reffings, unless you want it to be referred to as male anyway.
- Goomy's -2 base defence stat kinda messed with the numbers here quite a bit.
- The bridge will collapse at the end of the next round, if we get that far.
- Eifie attacks first.​


----------



## Eifie

Thank you Byrus!!! Tassorosso does not particularly care which name or pronouns you use to refer to His Excellency, as long as it is done in a tone of utmost respect and deference. (I think originally the "King" part was some kind of joke since blob of web is female, and then eventually I forgot about the joke and started referring to blob of web as a "he"...)

I think Tassorosso should be faster due to Gooey activating on the last action as well, right? Regardless, Sefer doesn't have enough energy to pull off a Rest... so go forth, my King, and spit some bubbles at it! And if for some reason you are unable to aim that properly, just ooze sludge from your body in all directions.

*Water Pulse / Sludge Wave ~ Water Pulse / Sludge Wave ~ Water Pulse / Sludge Wave*

if I screw up now due to not having time to think of actual commands... hahahahaha... Eta Carinae pls end this quickly tho I want my Blaziken for next tournament round lmao


----------



## Byrus

Oops, forgot about Gooey at the end end there. Yeah, that'll cancel out Sefer's speed boost and make His Excellency faster. I'll correct that now.


----------



## Eta Carinae

Whoops.

(eenie meenie minie moe...) *Shadow Ball x3*


----------



## Byrus

*Eifie* (XXO)
Blob of Web () @Lucky Egg
Ability: Gooey
Health: 72% | Energy: 76%
Base stats: [-1|-2|+1|+2|40]
A little shaken, but pleased.
Status: None 

*Eta Carinae* (XXO)
Sefer (X) @Lucky Egg
Ability: Iron Fist
Health: 3% (Capped) | Energy: 55%
Base stats (adjusted): [+2|0|-1|0|35]
Almost completely out of it.
Status: None

*Round Twelve*​
It's been a long, hard battle, full of twists and turns, highs and lows.... or at least Blob of Web _presumes_ it has, since he's only been here for one round. Either way, he's ready to end things, and judging by the state his opponent is in, he imagines Sefer won't mind too much. 

Blob gurgles loudly, his slimy form bubbling, before he lets loose a series of pulsing rings of water. Sefer, already teetering, is knocked clean over as the attack splashes it, scrambling its thoughts and sapping the last of its strength. The swirling light on the Golett's chest dulls as it finally goes down, signalling its defeat.

*End of round twelve*

*Eifie* (XXO)
Blob of Web () @Lucky Egg
Ability: Gooey
Health: 72% | Energy: 73%
Base stats: [-1|-2|+1|+2|40]
Victorious! 
Status: None 

*Eta Carinae* (XXX)
Sefer (X) @Lucky Egg
Ability: Iron Fist
Health: 0% | Energy: 55%
Base stats (adjusted): [+2|0|-1|0|35]
Knocked out!
Status: None

*Okay, that's finally the end of this battle. I know you're all eager to get your evolutions! Here's the total exp, for reference:

Cirrus - 2 exp
Django - 1 exp

Chloris - 2 exp
Nando - 3 exp (Including lucky egg)

Sefer - 3 exp (Including lucky egg)
Blob of Web - 3 exp (Including lucky egg)

Eifie gets $24 and Eta Carinae gets $12. I split the reffing money of $15 with Sangfroidish.

Good game, guys!*​


----------



## Eifie

Thank you so much for wrapping this up before the next tournament round, Byrus!! :D Five evolutions  today, four for my tournament squad, omg. I hope you didn't feel too rushed!

Thanks Sangfroidish and Byrus for reffing, and thank you Eta Carinae for a great battle!


----------

